
Mass Surveillance Isn’t the Answer to Fighting Terrorism - davesque
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/18/opinion/mass-surveillance-isnt-the-answer-to-fighting-terrorism.html
======
pilatesfordogs
I think that people need to understand that the concept of terrorism is next
to impossible to stop. Once people understand that I think that their
reactions to a horrific situation like the Paris shootings or Mumbai will be
less severe and more effective.

